# Cover for rimless tank



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

I never had a rimless tank before and I might end up with one that is 36" x 18". Normally I'd buy one with a rim but due to the odd configuration I wanted, I might have to settle for a rimless. I have shrimp and snails that would definitely migrate or jump out - it's just a matter of when.

I'd like to put either a Finnex or BML light on the tank and don't want to hang the lights. Also, would like something to keep evaporation down which is a big need based on what I've seen on my other tanks.

What is everyone doing for covers? I have seen the ones made of netting, but that won't suit my needs. Making my own rim, especially one that looks nice, probably won't work for me either.

Thanks!


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Was researching for this as well and found this a while back. The thread is a bit old, but I imagine it is still largely relevant:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42194


----------



## All4Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

I bought clips to fit my rim then had glass cut to fit; I used two pieces on a 48" tank and had holes drilled in for feeding. Works fine!


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link. I'm going to do this for my other tanks that have rims.

However - I did read the entire thread and watched the youtube video. Looks like you need a rim on the tank to mount the molding. I won't have a rim on this tank.

Am I missing something in the thread? The original thread was from 2007 and some of the pics are gone.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, the sliding glass lids are for rimmed tanks. Perhaps you could adapt the design?

Most rimless tanks just use glass (plexi is not usable due to sagging). I use two pieces on mine, one along the back edge and one along the front. My lights are very low profile (Current Sat+ and Ecoxotic E-Series) so they serve as covers along the middle. Angle cuts allow access for canister pipes.

I cut the glass myself and bought some hangers from Amazon (although I intend to buy nicer metal ones soon). I was going to have a glass shop cut nicer thicker ones, but I didn't have time to get to one during business hours and needed one to prevent issues with jumpers, so I had a piece left over from an old project, and it only took a couple of easy straight cuts with a $5 glass cutter and a ruler to get the size just right. Some day maybe I'll take it to a shop for a thicker one, but this one works as well as I could have hoped, at the moment.

Here's a terrible picture I snapped the other day. I need a better one but haven't gotten around to it.










I hate the condensation, but I haven't lost a single fish since I added it, so I guess I'll live with it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Don't they jump from those openings where the wires, tubing enter? I've read countless posts of Hatchets, Pencilfish jump through 0.5" openings.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Raul-7 said:


> Don't they jump from those openings where the wires, tubing enter? I've read countless posts of Hatchets, Pencilfish jump through 0.5" openings.


Again, I haven't lost a single fish since I added the covers. I don't have the species you mention, but Amanos like to jump, as to White Cloud Minnows, and I lost way too many with an open top (mostly overnight).

Yes, there are some tiny places they could theoretically get out, but this seems to have solved the issue for the past several months (as opposed to losing ~1-3 per week when open) with zero losses. Judging by the final position, they mostly end up coming right out the front, where the water is most open in my tank, so that front strip of glass is the most important by far.

The slots are also too small for the snails to sneak out of. (those losses were more rare and usually they were found in time since they can live in air for a little while, but it did happen a few times and now they can't get out at all)


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Saran wrap until a more permanent solution arises 🐠


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Glass top or a screen mesh


----------



## adamfish (Feb 3, 2015)

They make screen tops for reptile terrariums and you might find the right size for your tank, just an idea.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

I am going to have to do the glass tops, I have yet to lose anyone out of my rimless but I suspect is a when not if situation. The sheets of glass with hangers are a great idea kman. What are the hangers listed as on amazon, and I take it they are on the bottom of the glass, not the top.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

zerodameaon said:


> I am going to have to do the glass tops, I have yet to lose anyone out of my rimless but I suspect is a when not if situation. The sheets of glass with hangers are a great idea kman. What are the hangers listed as on amazon, and I take it they are on the bottom of the glass, not the top.


Lots of options at Amazon, search "aquarium glass cover holder" to see a bunch.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks, I got a little to literal with the search and came up with a bunch of clothing hangers instead of glass hangers.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

you can also find them on evilly


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

zerodameaon said:


> Thanks, I got a little to literal with the search and came up with a bunch of clothing hangers instead of glass hangers.


Yeah, it's all about stumbling onto the right search terms. 

FleaBay has a bunch, too, as lamiskool correctly points out. Some metal ones, too. Shipping takes an age from China, though, for most.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah I have ordered a few things that showed up after I disputed the transaction a day before the window closed. That is why I try to always click the North America box so I do not have to deal with that.


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks all. Good ideas. I went to the places mentioned and there are a lot of plastic hangers that look like they will work.

Good to know!


----------



## Tetrakeeper4 (Aug 30, 2020)

kman said:


> Yes, the sliding glass lids are for rimmed tanks. Perhaps you could adapt the design?
> 
> Most rimless tanks just use glass (plexi is not usable due to sagging). I use two pieces on mine, one along the back edge and one along the front. My lights are very low profile (Current Sat+ and Ecoxotic E-Series) so they serve as covers along the middle. Angle cuts allow access for canister pipes.
> 
> ...


do you still have the link/name of the specific clips you used? those look so nice!


----------

